# egg candling????



## thiago (Oct 3, 2008)

how long should I wait till I can candle my tiels egg??


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

I wait 5 days to be sure. You are usually able to see the veins by then.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

I wait til 10 days and then its still not always accurate 

we've had eggs at 10-15 days say they were infertile yet they hatched 
I've had ones at the same time frame, say they were fertile and never hatched 

So I gave up all together on candling eggs - if they don't hatch after a month of being laid/sat on I know they're infertile


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

atvchick I just had to tell you that when I read your post I pictured you standing with an egg to your ear while is says "I'm not fertile". Sneaky little eggs.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

sweetrsue said:


> atvchick I just had to tell you that when I read your post I pictured you standing with an egg to your ear while is says "I'm not fertile". Sneaky little eggs.


lol 

no i used a flash light lol 

and i've been lucky all my birds including my budgies Sit on the egg when its first laid - which i was told determines when you can candle them if they dont sit on their eggs til the 3rd one is laid then you'd go by that egg to count the amount of days before candling


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Oh! I see you read lips.....ah...beaks.


----------

